# Dimezzata la clausola di Griezmann



## 7vinte (5 Settembre 2017)

Come riferisce cm.com la clausola di Antoine Griezmann è passata da 200 m a 100 m


----------



## 7vinte (5 Settembre 2017)

Sanchez Grizmann Suso


----------



## tonilovin93 (5 Settembre 2017)

Se avessimo speso la stessa cifra per portare Belotti a Milano non oso immaginare cosa sarebbe successo nel forum


----------



## 7vinte (5 Settembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sanchez Grizmann Suso



Il Milan prende Sanchez e grizmann. 
Titolo di tuttosport: guerra nello spogliatoio del Milan per la 7


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Settembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come riferisce cm.com la clausola di Antoine Griezmann è passata da 200 m a 100 m



Lo United fa un colpaccio. Avranno un attacco troppo forte con Lukaku e Griezmann.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Settembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sanchez Grizmann Suso



Cmq seriamente sarebbe devastante. 

Sanchez 20 gol e 15 assist(li ha già fatti da esterno) 
Grizmann 25 gol e 10 assist 
Suso 15 gol 10 assist. Vinciamo la Champions


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (5 Settembre 2017)

Faccio persino fatica a commentare la remota ipotesi che Griezmann approdi al Milan: troppo forte sto ragazzo, uno dei miei preferiti in assoluto !


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Settembre 2017)

Sarebbe un colpo clamoroso se riuscissimo l'anno prossimo a chiudere per lui..MAGARI

Comunque mi pare evidente la ricompensa al giocatore per aver scelto di rimanere


----------



## 7vinte (5 Settembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un colpo clamoroso se riuscissimo l'anno prossimo a chiudere per lui..MAGARI
> 
> Comunque mi pare evidente la ricompensa al giocatore per aver scelto di rimanere



Possibile. Se tutto va bene avremo soldi,storia e 
Champions. Poi visti i parametri 0 che ci sono in giro di può spendere tanto per 1 solo giocatore(100 m per grizmann,visti i prezzi,ci stanno)


----------



## Pit96 (5 Settembre 2017)

Credo sia impossibile se si deve pagare la clausola tutta subito. Facciamo fatica a prendere Aubameyang a 65/80 figurarsi 100 in un colpo solo. Per non pensare che i prossimi mercati saranno meno dispendiosi (mi pare l'abbia detto Fassone stesso). Non credo possa arrivare. Certo se dovesse, sarebbero ca**i per tutti


----------



## 7vinte (5 Settembre 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Credo sia impossibile se si deve pagare la clausola tutta subito. Facciamo fatica a prendere Aubameyang a 65/80 figurarsi 100 in un colpo solo. Per non pensare che i prossimi mercati saranno meno dispendiosi (mi pare l'abbia detto Fassone stesso). Non credo possa arrivare. Certo se dovesse, sarebbero ca**i per tutti



Ti ripeto, hai visto che parametri Zero ci sono? Si può spendere più per pochi giocatori e prendere diversi zero(Sanchez,goretzka). E poi quest'anno dovevano rifare la squadra


----------



## JohnDoe (5 Settembre 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Se avessimo speso la stessa cifra per portare Belotti a Milano non oso immaginare cosa sarebbe successo nel forum



io ero il primo a protestare in strada  come ho gia detto prima con 100 mil ecco prendi Griezmann  altro che Pippiotti
poi con Raiola ora altro che 3 mil all anno ... chiede almeno 8


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Settembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come riferisce cm.com la clausola di Antoine Griezmann è passata da 200 m a 100 m



"Le petit diable" per un diavolo rossonero che invece vuole tornare ad essere grande. Sarebbe uno spettacolo.


----------



## JohnDoe (5 Settembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto, hai visto che parametri Zero ci sono? Si può spendere più per pochi giocatori e prendere diversi zero(Sanchez,goretzka). E poi quest'anno dovevano rifare la squadra



Herrera Juan Mata(per me un grande giocatore) De Vrij Max Meyer e Vela


----------



## 7vinte (5 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> Herrera Juan Mata(per me un grande giocatore) De Vrij Max Meyer e Vela



Meyer è meno forte di goretzka. Sanchez vale 30 meta che è pure vecchio


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Settembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto, hai visto che parametri Zero ci sono? Si può spendere più per pochi giocatori e prendere diversi zero(Sanchez,goretzka). E poi quest'anno dovevano rifare la squadra



il cartellino sarà a zero ma devi tenere conto dello stipendio, essendo a zero chiederanno stipendi molto pesanti


----------



## 7vinte (5 Settembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il cartellino sarà a zero ma devi tenere conto dello stipendio, essendo a zero chiederanno stipendi molto pesanti



Puoi concederli risparmiando sui cartellini


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Settembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Puoi concederli risparmiando sui cartellini



dipende sempre dalla richiesta


----------



## 7vinte (5 Settembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> dipende sempre dalla richiesta



Non penso ti chiedano 30 m


----------



## JohnDoe (5 Settembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Meyer è meno forte di goretzka. Sanchez vale 30 meta che è pure vecchio



non ho capito cosa volevi dire su Sanchez?che vale 30 mil ? ? !


----------



## 7vinte (5 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> non ho capito cosa volevi dire su Sanchez?che vale 30 mil ? ? !



Noooo. Che vale 30 Mata


----------



## Jino (5 Settembre 2017)

Lo vedo come un gesto di gratitudine nei confronti di un calciatore che quest'estate ha rinunciato a fare un grosso passo avanti nella sua carriera per non lasciare l'Atletico a mercato bloccato con un pugno di mosche.


----------



## JohnDoe (5 Settembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Noooo. Che vale 30 Mata



ma ha solo 29 anni,non e che e vecchio dai , e poi in Italia..Mata sarebbe 10 spanne sopra tutti


----------



## Crox93 (5 Settembre 2017)

Ma seriamente state parlando del francese al Milan? Ragazzi qui ci prendono, giustamente, per il sedere come per CR7
Lasciate perdere giocatori inavvicinabili (ora e forse per sempre) e concentriamoci su inserire altra qualità in squadra


----------



## 7vinte (5 Settembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ma seriamente state parlando del francese al Milan? Ragazzi qui ci prendono, giustamente, per il sedere come per CR7
> Lasciate perdere giocatori inavvicinabili (ora e forse per sempre) e concentriamoci su inserire altra qualità in squadra



Perché inavvicinabile? 100 m li abbiamo e avremo la Champions. Guadagna quanto donnarumma


----------



## Maximo (5 Settembre 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Credo sia impossibile se si deve pagare la clausola tutta subito. Facciamo fatica a prendere Aubameyang a 65/80 figurarsi 100 in un colpo solo. Per non pensare che i prossimi mercati saranno meno dispendiosi (mi pare l'abbia detto Fassone stesso). Non credo possa arrivare. Certo se dovesse, sarebbero ca**i per tutti



Opinione assolutamente personale, sono contrario a spendere 100 mln per un giocatore, il Milan per me deve prendere giocatori in rampa di lancio e valorizzarli, qui sta la bravura del nostro DS, con 100 mln ti puoi portare a casa 3-4 giocatori giovani ma di talento e magari ritrovarti due campioni che nel giro di un anno triplicano il loro valore. 
Ripeto è un opinone personalissima.


----------



## Jino (5 Settembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Perché inavvicinabile? 100 m li abbiamo e avremo la Champions. Guadagna quanto donnarumma



Perchè andrà sicuramente in una club che gli garantisce un progetto in piedi da diversi anni, che giocherà la champions, che giocherà già per vincerla, che gli garantirà uno stipendio monstre.

Il Milan è un progetto agli albori...ed il prossimo anno ammeso le cose vadano bene questo saremo ancora giù di li.

Il Milan per competere con le big mondiali ha bisogno almeno di tre stagioni, ammesso che tutto fili liscio, ciò significa qualificarsi alla champions il prossimo, vincere lo scudetto entro i due successivi ed andare sempre oltre i gironi di coppa campioni come minimo.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Settembre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Perchè andrà sicuramente in una club che gli garantisce un progetto in piedi da diversi anni, che giocherà la champions, che giocherà già per vincerla, che gli garantirà uno stipendio monstre.
> 
> Il Milan è un progetto agli albori...ed il prossimo anno ammeso le cose vadano bene questo saremo ancora giù di li.
> 
> Il Milan per competere con le big mondiali ha bisogno almeno di tre stagioni, ammesso che tutto fili liscio, ciò significa qualificarsi alla champions il prossimo, vincere lo scudetto entro i due successivi ed andare sempre oltre i gironi di coppa campioni come minimo.



L'unica è il Manchester. Poi noi con lui Sanchez goretzka gimenez emre can inieste tutti a 0 possiamo arrivare anche in semifinale e Champions


----------



## 7vinte (5 Settembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> L'unica è il Manchester. Poi noi con lui Sanchez goretzka gimenez emre can inieste tutti a 0 possiamo arrivare anche in semifinale e Champions



2 semifinali stupende: Milan-Utd e Juve-Inter


----------



## JohnDoe (5 Settembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> 2 semifinali stupende: Milan-Utd e Juve-Inter



Inter??Inter se arriva al 5 posto e un miracolo altro che semifinali CL


----------



## 7vinte (5 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> Inter??Inter se arriva al 5 posto e un miracolo altro che semifinali CL



Lo so,dico sarebbe bello sbattergliela in faccia in finale


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Settembre 2017)

Speriamo ci facciano un pensierino anche i nostri 
Un colpone e via. Senza altri acquisti.. ormai la base c'è


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Settembre 2017)

Magari, è il giocatore che ci servirebbe di più. Oggi dopo Messi e Ronaldo c'è lui. Potrebbe giocare centravanti, seconda punta, ala. Praticamente un jolly offensivo a tutti gli effetti. Ed è uno che la butta dentro.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Settembre 2017)

L'anno prossimo un colpo del genere è da fare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo un colpo del genere è da fare.


Sarebbe un colpo da vero Milan. Questi sono i giocatori che ci fanno fare il salto di qualità. La 7 col nome di Griezmann la comprerei subito. Ora la maglia numero 7 di Kalinic non la comprerei mai.


----------

